# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  برنامه ی دوران نوروز گاج (93)

## M o h a m m a d

اینم برنامه ی دوران نوروز گاج

فقط بعضی از مقاطع برنامشون چند روزش گذشته که میتونید خودتون1تغییرات کوچیکی اگه خواستید ایجاد کنین :Yahoo (1): 

مثلا روزای برنامه رو تغییر بدید یا ساعت مطالعه روزانه رو بیشتر کنین :Yahoo (1): 







ویژه دانش‌آموزان اول دبیرستان

 ویژه دانش‌آموزان دوم انسانی

 ویژه دانش‌آموزان دوم ریاضی

 ویژه دانش‌آموزان دوم تجربی

ویژه دانش‌آموزان سوم تجربی

ویژه دانش‌آموزان سوم انسانی

ویژه دانش‌آموزان سوم ریاضی

ویژه دانش‌آموزان پیش‌دانشگاهی انسانی

 ویژه دانش‌آموزان پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی

 ویژه دانش‌آموزان پیش‌دانشگاهی تجربی



 منبع:گاج!!!

----------


## ali761

ممنون اگه از موسسات دیگه هم مثل قلمچی بذارین ممنون میشم

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> ممنون اگه از موسسات دیگه هم مثل قلمچی بذارین ممنون میشم


قلم چی به جامعی گاج برنامه ای نذاشته
ولی به این لینک برو  :Yahoo (1): 
برنامه‌ي آموزشي چهارم تجربي در سایت کانون نوروز 93

----------

